# Why are there deductions for QPP if 65 , collecting QPP but still working?



## georgeben (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello,
I will begin collecting QPP in May after I turn 65. I will not be retiring though. I understand that under CPP once you start collecting it you no longer pay into it. But in Quebec they will still deduct this money from my pay. Can anyone tell me why this is so?
Thank you for any assistance on this.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Something doesn't add up here. I believe QPP works by the same rules as CPP. Up until now (and I believe until 2012), you have to "cease working" for a month to apply for CPP. So if you have been continuously employed you are not eligible.

If your employer agrees to let you go for a month, then re-hire you, he would re-do your payroll and adjust for the fact that you are now receiving CPP. (But your other employee benefits might also change.) 

This changes in 2012, when people collecting CPP and go back to work between the ages of 60 and 65 will be obliged to start contributing again to CPP. Their benefits will increase accordingly. After age 65, up to age 70, you will have the choice of voluntarily contributing to CPP. It is possible QPP has made the rule change ahead of CPP, but I shouldbe surprised.

Talk to your Pay & Benefits, but I suspect your problem may lie with your interpretation of whether you are eligible to start your QPP without quitting your job first.

*PS: I stand corrected. QPP does have different rules. See *http://www.rrq.gouv.qc.ca/en/progra...il_cotisations/Pages/travail_cotisations.aspx

Even if you start your pension, you are obliged to keep contributing if you keep working up until age 70, but it will increase your benefits. Seems they are ahead of CPP in this. But i suggest you look into what you have to do to start your pension, because their web site still says you have to stop working first, subject to some exception about a reduction in salary under a phased retirement agreement. http://www.rrq.gouv.qc.ca/en/retraite/rrq/admissibilite/Pages/admissibilite_rr.aspx


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

OhGreatGuru said:


> Something doesn't add up here. I believe QPP works by the same rules as CPP. Up until now (and I believe until 2012), you had to "cease working" for a month to apply for CPP. So if you have been continuously employed you are not eligible, and made some mistatement in your application.


Under the current rules, you may collect at age 65 ... well, the month after you turn 65 ... working or not. To collect before 65 there is that work interruption clause. Beginning 2012 ... http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/isp/cpp/postrtrben/contributors.shtml


----------



## georgeben (Nov 25, 2010)

*Qpp*

Thank you Oh Great Guru and rikk. I suspect you are right and that QPP is ahead of CPP in this aspect. I just hope it all works out evenly in the end!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

georgeben said:


> Thank you Oh Great Guru and rikk. I suspect you are right and that QPP is ahead of CPP in this aspect. I just hope it all works out evenly in the end!


Speaking of which, I'm in Ontario, working, and rec'd the congrats your 1st check will arrive this November. Continue contributing? Not very frikken likely


----------

